# Caue met a new friend today



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thats gonna be one big Newfie!!!!!!
Caue's such a social butterfly!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He's a big guy!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoee..that is already one big Newfie. I love young newbies, they have so much energy!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like Caue is playing with a big bear!!! Great pictures...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That dog won't get cold with that fur coat. Wow.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, looks like a mini-buffalo! What a cutie! I love Caue's expressive face. Like, "look at this novelty of a dog!"

Great pics!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW that's one big puppy! Caue's reaction reminds me of when Lacey met up with a really big Lab on one of our walks! She was also taken aback for a second, but then they warmed up to each other.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

It is so funny when our dogs meet big dogs! What I think is even funnier is how some people think that goldens are such HUGE dogs! The Newfie looks so cuddly - no wonder Caue liked him. Great pics - I am always happy to see your photos.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, and to think that puppy still is not full grown. Adorable pictures!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wonderful pics! The Pudden also has a big Newfie friend named Yoki. Her Mama has to keep Yoki under wraps during the bear hunting season because people think she's a black bear.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden said:


> wonderful pics! The Pudden also has a big Newfie friend named Yoki. Her Mama has to keep Yoki under wraps during the bear hunting season because people think she's a black bear.


I can see why...Yoki needs a big orange vest so no hurts her.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, what a BIG dawg! Caue looks tiny next to him. Looks like they were having a grand time.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh my goodness-that Newfie is BIG! Love the picture of him and Caue nose to nose


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pudden said:


> wonderful pics! The Pudden also has a big Newfie friend named Yoki. Her Mama has to keep Yoki under wraps during the bear hunting season because people think she's a black bear.


LOL-I did the opposite once, years ago. I was out for a walk and saw a big black Newfie on the paved road ahead of me, got closer and it was no Newfie-it was a black bear


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pictures! I love his expression in the 3rd pic, it is priceless and says it all


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh wow! That's a BIG dog!!!!


----------



## goldenmommie (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh my goodness!! If I didnt know that was a dog, I would have seriously thought it was a bear! What a cuddly fluff ball! Looks like they had a great time!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Awww! Those pictures are lovely, and Caue and that Newfie are both gorgeous. They are such wonderful dogs as well. I was great friends with a Newfoundland when I was a little girl. He was half a camel and towered over me, but we loved each other.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Great pictures as always. Caue looks so happy to meet a new friend.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow, that last picture cracks me up


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

There was an 8 month newfie at the park over the weekend who weighed 125 pounds. His favorite dog to play with was a pug. The two of them played for at least an hour and it was a blast to watch them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oakly's Dad*

Oakly's Dad

That is sure going to be a BIG NEWFIE-Wow, looks like Caue is playing
with a BIG BEAR!! So glad they had fun!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Now that is one BIG pup! Great pics as usual. Thanks for sharing, Rob.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, he is huge! Caue definitely seems to like his new friend. It seems like he doesn't want to leave his side. So cute.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Holy cow he is huge! I wouldn't wanna be the one on poop patrol in that family!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

A Newf and a St Bernard. Do they drive a u-haul?


----------



## 2goldens2love (Feb 8, 2011)

janine said:


> *Looks like Caue is playing with a big bear!!!* Great pictures...



That's what I was thinking!

Beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful pictures as always, that Newfie is _*awesome!*_


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

And to think these people also have a St. Bernard! Oakly was probably afraid you would bring home a 3rd dog. Ha!


----------



## KissOfGold (Mar 23, 2010)

wow that is a HUGE package of LOVE your furbaby looks so lil next to that furkid

tooo cute


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Ohhhhh, it looks like a lovely Newfie and Caue seemed to find a new friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He's very handsome but not as handsome as Caue


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny needs to find a big friend...it will make her look smaller! He looks a lot like a bear. I love Newfies. I used to take Penny schooling on campus and we met a 4 month old Newfy. Penny was a nutjob puppy, all over the place while I visited with the dad. The Newfy just laid down and waited. So cute.

And of course we took them to the hot dog vendor on the corner to get their $1 dog.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Cute pixs but this newfie is humongus!.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh wow, gorgeous! Great pics.!


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a whole lot of love dog, but GR's are love balls!!!


----------

